# Pop up Fenster



## snoophallo (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Es dreht sich um folgendes und zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich es hinbekommen soll, dass wenn man http://www.***.de eingibt soll sich halt die Standartseite öffnen plus ein neues fenster in einer bestimment Größe in Mitten des Hauptfenster. Außerdem soll das neue pop up Fenster keine Adressenleiste haben sonder nur einen Rahmen.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
Thanks


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also, das wurde zwar schon tausendmal gefragt und du hättest auch die Suchfunktion (Rechts oben)
nutzen können/sollen, aber da ich grad sozial aufgelegt bin, werde ich dir einen Lösungsvorschlag
mit Javascript geben:


```
<a href="deineseite.html" target="Seitentitel" onclick="javascript:window.open('deineseite.html','Seitentitel','width=290,height=368,top=100,left=90,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes')">Mein Pop Up</a>
```

Das dürfte soweit gehen. Die Attribute kannst du ja anpassen.


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

Folgendes Script musst du in den Header einfügen:


```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function popup() 
{ 
 var breite=640; 
 var hoehe=480; 
 var positionX=200; 
 var positionY=100; 
 var url='http://www.deine-oder-andere-Domain.de/datei.htm', 
 pop=window.open('','','toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0, 
menubar=0,scrollbars=0,resizable=0,fullscreen=0, 
width='+breite+',height='+hoehe+',top=10000,left=10000'); 
 pop.resizeTo(breite,hoehe); 
 pop.moveTo(positionX,positionY); 
 pop.location=url; 
 } 
--> 
</script>
```

Denke mal, dass sich die Sachen mit Scrollbar, Menü und so selbst erklären. Sollte im Script ersichtig sein. 0 steht für  inaktiv und 1 steht für aktiv.

Dann belegst du den Link, bei dem das Fenster geöffnet werden sollst in folgender Form:



```
<a href="gewünschteSeite.htm" onClick="popup()">Link</a>
```

In dem Script kannst du alles notwendige einstellen.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, hättest du im Forum JavaScript gesucht, hättest du hunderte Ergebnisse gefunden.


----------



## snoophallo (2. Juni 2004)

Also das erste Skript kommt ins Hauptfenser in den Head.
Und wo soll ich dann

<a href="gewünschteSeite.htm" onClick="popup()">Link</a>

einfügen?

Auch in das gleiche Fenster in den Head?

Das popup Fenster soll automatisch geöffnet werden wenn die Hauptseite läd und nicht erst bei einem Klick.

Schon mal danke bis hier her.


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

Seh grad nicht durch, wie der Ablauf erfolgen soll?

Soll das Popup direkt beim betätigen des Links geöffnet werden, oder allgemein, wenn die Seite neu geladen wird, egal woher man kommt?


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

Also, wenn das Pop Up immer erscheinen soll, sobald jemand auf die entsprechende Seite geht, dann fügst du in den Body- tag folgendes ein:


```
<body onLoad="popup()">
```

Wenn das Popup bei betätigen eines Links erscheinen soll, machst du es so, wie ich bereits sagte.


----------

